# ? Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene Solution ? Anybody



## nicky.in.ny (Nov 15, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this or tried it? Its called Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene made by Oxyfresh.com...a friend's vet gave me a bottle to try but I am skeptical about giving it to my fluffs. Just wondering about some of your opinions. Thanks much...


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

The active ingredient seems to be Chlorine Dioxide. This bleaches the teeth.

Probably safe but I wouldn't use it. There is a remote risk of damaging the enamel and the teeth becoming much dirtier once you stop using it- bleaching involves scratching the surface.

I am more than happy with Petzlife which works by softening the tartar rather than whitening the teeth.


----------



## nicky.in.ny (Nov 15, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your response something didn't seem quite right about it to me also. :thumbsup:


----------

